

A Dismal Guide to Concurrency (2010) - aristus
http://carlos.bueno.org/2010/04/dismal-guide-to-concurrency.html

======
wayneh
Readable as ever and remarkably clear sighted. Count me as one among many who
wish to subscribe to your newsletter.

